# An emergent view: Rob Bell's thoughts on Jesus/Peter walking on water



## Michael

Want a nutshell reality check of what all this emergent stuff is all about? Watch 0:14 - 2:20.

[video=youtube;8wSAEezBc3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wSAEezBc3s[/video]

p.s. The Aussie fellow does a good job of breaking it down btw.


----------



## au5t1n

> I mean, he must have faith in us because he leaves it all in the hands of these disciples. I mean, what's the last thing Jesus says to them? He says, "Now you go and make more disciples."



I'm pretty sure his last words in that passage were, "and lo, I am with you always, even to the end of the age" (Matt 28:20).


----------



## jwright82

Here is an excellant resource on emerging theology: Monergism :: Emerging Church.


----------



## CNJ

I believe I read that Bell says that when you are given the keys to the kingdom this means that you can interpret Scripture the way you want to!!!!


----------



## jason d

Ahhh Cameron! I haven't seen that brother in years! He visited us a couple of years ago and used to be anti-Calvinist. Thank God he was humble before the scriptures and is now a Calvinist and doing great work.

He makes great points here, glad to see he is keeping busy with the Lord's work.


----------



## JoyFullMom

The Rabbi doesn't choose us unless the Rabbi thinks we can do what He does? 
He has faith in US?

Oh. my. goodness.!


----------



## kvanlaan

Heretic.


----------



## MRC

The scary thing is that people are getting this junk crammed down their throats in mainline churches everyday. The biblically illiterate are leading those that prayed a prayer in the form of an existential leap of faith (they call it child-like and claim those of us that value biblical doctrine are "intellectuals", in a negative tone) and follow that junk teaching where it _can possibly_ easily go: the wide road to hell through the gates of a false and/or assumed gospel.

I raised the Rob Bell issue along with the _Wild at Heart_ issue with my pastor and elders. Two responses came back: a) we don't see the issue and b) you could criticize anything.


----------



## kvanlaan

Today I heard from an emergent-type (who has little, if any biblical knowledge) that "the Pharisees could quote scripture too, they knew it word for word." Apparently, when speaking on issues of faith, it is best not to quote too much scripture... you might be a Pharisee if you do. (Joel Osteen gives the thumbs up to that!)


----------



## motobat

CNJ said:


> I believe I read that Bell says that when you are given the keys to the kingdom this means that you can interpret Scripture the way you want to!!!!


 
That is correct. Additionally, Bell believes that our faith should be likened to a trampoline, such that if one of the springs were removed (his example or removing a spring is denial of the virigin birth of Christ) our faith would still remain intact; he contrasts this 'trampoline faith' with the 'brick wall' faith of orthodoxy, where removal of a single brick could bring the entire wall down. 

As for me and my house, we will take the brick wall. I wonder if Bell has considered such 'brick' passages as 1 Corinthians 15:12-19?

Incidentally, I do sincerely thank God for using Rob Bell; it was after reading Velvet Elvis that my wife and I left the United Methodist Church and came to embrace the Reformed faith--the myriad errors in that book drove us to Scripture and the Holy Spirit illumined the eyes of our hearts to see the majesty of God's truth as expressed by the Doctrines of Grace.


----------



## jawyman

"Face it, Jesus is important, but what about His faith in us." I am ready to chop some wood if someone else has a match. The man is just as much a heretic as Montanus, Marcion, Arius, or Arminius. Bell's teachings are anathema to the Word of God and he will be judged accordingly.


----------



## Curt

jawyman said:


> "Face it, Jesus is important, but what about His faith in us." I am ready to chop some wood if someone else has a match. The man is just as much a heretic as Montanus, Marcion, Arius, or Arminius. Bell's teachings are anathema to the Word of God and he will be judged accordingly.


 


---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




Joshua said:


> I'm pretty sure Rob Bell's robbellious teachings are of the devil.


----------



## Bern

I'm always amazed that people lap this stuff up.


----------



## jawyman

Bern said:


> I'm always amazed that people lap this stuff up.


 
What is worse Bern is the number of 15-30 year olds he draws in. Being from Grand Rapids, I live on the front line daily. Fervent prayer and the knowledge that the truth of God's word will, like in years past, defeat this heresy as well. 

John 8:31-32,

So Jesus said to the Jews who had believed in him, “If you abide in my word, you are truly my disciples, and you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.”


----------



## KMK

jawyman said:


> Being from Grand Rapids, I live on the front line daily.


 
In what way is Grand Rapids the 'front line'?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Rob Bell's church is in Grand Rapids.


----------



## chbrooking

The problem is, it isn't being "crammed down their throats." It tickles their ears. They love it. They WANT it. Unless and until they are reborn, they always will.



MRC said:


> The scary thing is that people are getting this junk crammed down their throats in mainline churches everyday. The biblically illiterate are leading those that prayed a prayer in the form of an existential leap of faith (they call it child-like and claim those of us that value biblical doctrine are "intellectuals", in a negative tone) and follow that junk teaching where it _can possibly_ easily go: the wide road to hell through the gates of a false and/or assumed gospel.
> 
> I raised the Rob Bell issue along with the _Wild at Heart_ issue with my pastor and elders. Two responses came back: a) we don't see the issue and b) you could criticize anything.


----------



## MRC

chbrooking said:


> The problem is, it isn't being "crammed down their throats." It tickles their ears. They love it. They WANT it. Unless and until they are reborn, they always will.
> 
> 
> 
> MRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scary thing is that people are getting this junk crammed down their throats in mainline churches everyday. The biblically illiterate are leading those that prayed a prayer in the form of an existential leap of faith (they call it child-like and claim those of us that value biblical doctrine are "intellectuals", in a negative tone) and follow that junk teaching where it _can possibly_ easily go: the wide road to hell through the gates of a false and/or assumed gospel.
> 
> I raised the Rob Bell issue along with the _Wild at Heart_ issue with my pastor and elders. Two responses came back: a) we don't see the issue and b) you could criticize anything.
Click to expand...

 
Well said.


----------



## kvanlaan

My cousins once drove to Grand Rapids (several hours) just to hear his heresy. Disgusting.


----------



## lynnie

I looked him up on wiki. Here is a quote: 

_In a Chicago Sun Times article entitled The Next Billy Graham?, Bell responded to his critics:

*"When people say that the authority of Scripture or the centrality of Jesus is in question, actually it's their social, economic and political system that has been built in the name of Jesus that's being threatened," *Bell says. "Generally lurking below some of the more venomous, vitriolic criticism is somebody who's created a facade that's not working...But I love everybody and you're next!" he says, giggling. "That's how I respond to criticism."_


----------



## kvanlaan

Here's a guy spoofing Rob's "Nooma" videos - I always appreciate this one:

[video=youtube;L3DAeLkHtNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3DAeLkHtNM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3DAeLkHtNM[/video]


----------



## A S

kvanlaan said:


> Here's a guy spoofing Rob's "Nooma" videos - I always appreciate this one:
> 
> [video=youtube;L3DAeLkHtNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3DAeLkHtNM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3DAeLkHtNM[/video]


DUDE, I know this guy! That's my friend Lincoln Hawk. He's with the Salvation Army, my old church. LOL. We hung out at a Salvation Army camp in Santa Cruz and he gives good girl advice, too. ;-)


----------

